# Simply enjoying myself.



## CHJ (24 Jan 2008)

__________
__________A few more basic pieces fitted in between the chores.___________ _click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 


______________Burr Elm & Beech __________________Ash & Beech
_________ 

___ 



______________Apple 123mm__________________Oak 310mm


----------



## Paul.J (24 Jan 2008)

Glad to see your still enjoying yourself Chas.
Is this the start of a new thread. :?: 
All very nice pieces.
Like the grain on the Apple and Oak.  

Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (24 Jan 2008)

Same as Paul - think the apple and oak look lovely  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Jan 2008)

I'm not generaly a pen fan but I like those. They look something special whereas so many ( to me) look ordinairy.

In response to Jenxes query re wood distorting and splitting in the 'locked' thread:
I have a bowl in beech that I turned about 6 months ago. Had it in the house with no problems until I moved. This new house is much warme and I have lost a bowl and gained an object d'art. (At least SWMBO likes it) I'll take a photo of it as a warning that climate change can have a drastic effect.

Pete


----------



## steve.b (24 Jan 2008)

very nice , particularly like the apple, nice shape.

Steve


----------



## CHJ (25 Jan 2008)

Bodrighy":3uqtuerz said:


> I'm not generaly a pen fan but I like those. They look something special whereas so many ( to me) look ordinairy.



Perhaps it's more your kind of wood Pete, got loads of 'plain' wood blanks but have decided that from now on they will be in the main from character wood salvaged from the bits heading for the firewood bag.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2008)

__________
__________More of the same.___________ _click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 


___________________Beech ___________________Yew (137mm)__________________Yew (117mm)

__________
__________
__________
__________Then something different from out of the scrap boxes.


_________ 

___ 



________________The Makings_____________Cocobola (Handle 132mm)

Just for the odd occasion when a bit tighter marking is required on a pen blank or I slip into the flat world.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jan 2008)

Very nice Chas  
Love the two Yew bowls.Nice shape and colours.
Another good use of scrap too.


----------



## bwlossie (30 Jan 2008)

Hi Chas,
Where do you get your pen blanks from?
I have been searching and all I can find are "slimlines" twist pens.
I would like to try a "click" type but where are they?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2008)

bwlossie":29c9gltd said:


> Hi Chas,
> Where do you get your pen blanks from?
> I have been searching and all I can find are "slimlines" twist pens.
> I would like to try a "click" type but where are they?
> Thanks for any help.




Blanks I cut my own, the kits are from various sources.

Try Axminster and Turners Retreat or Ask Tools (Russell's Place)


----------



## bwlossie (30 Jan 2008)

Sorry Chas, I meant kits and not blanks.
Have seen Axminster offerings but cannot find "Sierra, Churchill etc"
Will keep looking.


----------



## Philly (30 Jan 2008)

Excellent work, Chas (as always!)
Glad to see you are keeping busy. The marking knife - how did you make the ferrule and brass bits? One piece or split?
Cheers
Philly the Inquisitive


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2008)

Being the skinflint that I am and reluctant to waste my stock of solid brass rod I salvaged part of the old tap for the ferrule.

The ferrule is quite thick walled, it adds weight to the business end and I like it that way, the rear finial on the handle just locates above the thumb-forefinger joint.

The Split Wedges were from the tap but are basically piece of 3/8" brass rod, sawn down the middle, filed flat on the inner surface and re-assembled with a sliver of card material between and a drop of CA, turned to size, domed and slight taper machined on them, then split apart with sharp knife.

I used the metal lathe but you could use wood lathe and HSS tools for both jobs.


----------



## Philly (31 Jan 2008)

Ahhhh! Thanks Chas!
Philly


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2008)

Have now put together some "How To's" on Blade & Collet manufacture. as used on the above knife

Sorry some of the pics are poor but by the time I checked the images out of the strong sunlight it was too late to retake. I think you will get the idea anyway.

__________
__________Used up another oddment of Yew and a spare Masonary nail whilst messing around.
_________ 

_____ _click on image for larger view_


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2008)

__________
A few weeks ago I had the pleasure of taking the owner of my local wood supplies along to point out items that could possibly be put to more worthy a cause than firewood. It was duly arranged that as and when time permitted they would be felled and moved in my direction.

These two samples of coloured Ash are but the start of the exercise, how the guy lifted them out of the truck I don't know, I could only roll them, there is another 4mtrs or so of the same to come. As can be seen the tree has had a long standing crack down its whole length for some time. 

___________ _click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___


----------



## Paul.J (2 Feb 2008)

Looks like you've got some nice wood their Chas.
Does that black colouring go all the way through :?: 
Will look forward to seeing what you turn out with it  
Nice bradawl by the way,and how to piccies.


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2008)

Paul.J":3pnk9xix said:


> ........Does that black colouring go all the way through :?:
> ....



No it is just surface mold Paul, this wood is from the standing stump left when the top shattered in storms last year, hopefully when dried it will produce the same sort of colouring as that wood.






*Edit:* Apologizes Paul, it would appear on closer inspection and further dividing of the wood that the above assertion that it is just mold is wrong, having dried the surface and investigated various fissures in the pieces it seems to be a natural creosote like staining (smells like it also)

Judging by the partially healed split down one side I suspect the tree had a lightening strike some years ago.


----------



## CHJ (4 Feb 2008)

__________
__________An idea stolen from the guys at Family Woodworking.___________ _click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 


______________Beech & Cocobola________________(130mm High)


----------



## TEP (4 Feb 2008)

Excellent *Chas*, I'm just in the process of making one myself. I cannot tell a lie, I pinched the idea from on-line as well.  Was told about it by one of the members so decided to make one.


----------



## jpt (4 Feb 2008)

I think it is catching I started one the other day, that came from others on line as well.  

Isnt the internet wonderful. \/ 

john


----------



## Paul.J (4 Feb 2008)

That is a lovely little piece Chas  
Seems to a popular one.


----------



## beejay (5 Feb 2008)

Ive seen some of those on other forums where the plug shaped lid is from the same piece as the base.
Question: how is the lid turmed or cut from the base ?
No doubt easy to dobut I cant see how  
beejay


----------



## TEP (5 Feb 2008)

Mornin' *beejay*, PM sent.


----------



## CHJ (5 Feb 2008)

TEP":3nbz170t said:


> Mornin' *beejay*, PM sent.



That's mean *Tam*, now others will be wondering. 

Spent half hour yesterday looking for a suitable piece of wood and you gessed it, nothing that would look so obvious as this without giving the method away:

http://familywoodworking.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17412&d=1201904547


----------



## TEP (5 Feb 2008)

Sorry *Chas*, Bill and I had a chat on the phone days ago and he mentioned the toothpick holder. Wanted to know how they got the grain match on the top so good, yet keeping the lid fit reasonably tight.

This was my method:-



Tam":3rzh10s8 said:


> Mornin' Bill.
> 
> Just saw your post about the top of the above. Sorry I forgot you had asked me about it. There are probably a few ways to do it so the grain matches, how I did it was to mount the blank in a chuck. Turn a short stub on the end to the size you want your lid to be, drill a small hole in the centre (to take the thin spigot on the centre shaft, and to glue the finial onto). Then part off the top of the stub using a thin parting tool.
> 
> ...


----------



## loz (5 Feb 2008)

I can't seem to keep the toothpick between centers to finish them off !!!!


----------



## TEP (5 Feb 2008)

Sharpen the tips on your centres *Loz*. :twisted: :roll:


----------



## CHJ (5 Feb 2008)

__________
__________Mark 2, with anti spill feature.___________ _click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 


______________Yew & Cocobola________________(125mm High)


----------



## loz (6 Feb 2008)

Thats a lovely piece


----------



## Paul.J (6 Feb 2008)

Another nice one Chas  
You will have to do one of your *How to's* with plenty of piccys.That's if you have the time of course.


----------



## Whitley (7 Feb 2008)

This toothpick holder thread has given me an idea :idea: . The other day, my missus dropped all of her larger sewing needles on the carpet (a heavily pattered one which meant feeling for the lost needles, ouch). She asked me if I could turn a needle holder for her, so rather rashly I said yes without thinking about it. Now I have an idea :idea: how to turn one. Thanks for the thread. 
Just got to finish of the modification to the lathe so I can get started .


----------



## CHJ (7 Feb 2008)

And buy her a magnet just in case :lol: 

You'll need to keep the cup a good fit in the bore (dry wood) to avoid needles wedging in the gap, also chamfer the inner face of the cup to encourage the needles to slip towards the centre.

Needles wedging in normal use may not be a problem but someone is sure to tip the thing up to look at the bottom and they could settle anywhere.


----------



## Whitley (8 Feb 2008)

> And by her a magnet just in case
> 
> You'll need to keep the cup a good fit in the bore (dry wood) to avoid needles wedging in the gap, also chamfer the inner face of the cup to encourage the needles to slip towards the centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2008)

__________
__________An Oak A day today ___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 


__________________(148mm)_____________________(275mm)____________________(147mm)
__________
__________Finished with shellac and WoodWax22.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Feb 2008)

luv the 148mm Chas, especially the end grain figuring... there's something about oak that hits my 'w' spot

woodturners don't have 'g' spots :lol:


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2008)

You have seen the 275 piece of wood before Graham :lol: , found it very dry and dusty to turn with totally different figuring to the other stock pieces.


----------



## PowerTool (11 Feb 2008)

Think the 148mm one is also my favourite;however,the wide undercut rim on the 275mm one is also very visually appealing  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (11 Feb 2008)

All very nice Chas  
I like the grain on 1&3 but i too like the rim and undercut on No2 and it's smoother look :?


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2008)

__________
__________A couple of hours break from sorting out the tool racks___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 


________________Oak (173mm)_________________Coloured Ash?__________________(177mm)
__________
__________Oak Finished with Shellac and WoodWax22; Ash with Melamine & Wax.


----------



## richburrow (15 Feb 2008)

Wow, that Ash looks fantastic!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2008)

richburrow":1roeyo2a said:


> Wow, that Ash looks fantastic!!!! :lol: :lol:


50p's worth out of the Yandles offcut bin. :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Feb 2008)

Yes Chas.That is a lovely looking bit of Ash and just 50p :shock: 
Did you know it was Ash,was it labeled.
Nice Ok piece too


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2008)

Paul.J":214mlzei said:


> .........Did you know it was Ash,was it labeled.
> .......



No labels Paul, hence the question mark, but judging by the way it turns and looking at is alongside other obvious Ash in the bin and back home I would say that is the most likely candidate, on the point of going rotten with whatever coloured it, just one or two very soft spots.


----------



## TEP (15 Feb 2008)

Looks like 'Olive Ash' to me *Chas*. Usually comes from the heart wood of a big old Ash.

Yet what ever, it's a nice piece of coloured/figured timber.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Feb 2008)

That Ash (?) is special. I have a couple of days off next week (1/2 term) guess where I will be going and digging around. (I know it means buying wood  ](*,) but it's off cuts & rejects so it counts)

At the moment I have a large pile of wet freshly cut beech and some iroko so I need some wood to feed the urge. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (16 Feb 2008)

__________
__________Back to the home cured stuff.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 


______________Coloured Beech___________________(186mm)
__________
__________Finished with Celullose Sealer & WoodWax22


----------



## Paul.J (16 Feb 2008)

Very nice Chas  
Lovely colouring.
What causes the Beech to colour like this and not spalt :?:


----------



## CHJ (16 Feb 2008)

Paul.J":1glj7s2b said:


> .......What causes the Beech to colour like this and not spalt :?:



I don't know Paul, it may be down to concentration of naturally occuring Cresols but I have never detected any distinctive smell associated with it in Beech which I would have expected.


----------



## CHJ (17 Feb 2008)

__________
__________More of the same.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 


_______________Beech (123mm)_______________Beech (183mm)
__________
__________First finished with Shellac second with Celullose & WoodWax22


----------



## PowerTool (17 Feb 2008)

Nice bowls,Chas - still amazed by the colouring in the timber :shock: 

Andrew


----------



## bwlossie (18 Feb 2008)

Chas,
Do you use a light box for your photos?
Only very slight shadows! Been wondering if I should make one.


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2008)

bwlossie":2rltvj05 said:


> Chas,
> Do you use a light box for your photos?
> Only very slight shadows! Been wondering if I should make one.



Sort of but it would be rather a large project it's a north facing conservatory I built about 20 years ago :lol: 

Hence the differing colour casts in my pics. dependant on the natural light conditions. 

Do try to adjust the item colour on my monitor at times to match my visual perception but this often throws the background out, I only use the still facility on my camcorder so only have limited control of colour balance. 

Should really make a light box myself but went through the photo' thing many years ago (that obsession lasted about 40yrs) and don't particularly want to revisit it, although a white background not prone to differing colour reflection casts would be sensible.


----------



## mrs. sliver (18 Feb 2008)

Nice pens Chas!  

They do look special. Never tried them myslef but fancy a go, as I do have quite a few friends who are a bit 'wordy' and they are very nice!!! =D>


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2008)

__________
__________Made this revolving hollow centre up for the Poolwood today, could not face the hassel of turning the Morse taper
__________so made it to slip over the tailstock ram nose.
___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 



__________Next task to make the Auger to go with it.


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Feb 2008)

Show off :lol: 

Seriously, did you make that on that litttle metal lathe you've got? Neat idea.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2008)

Yes Pete, made that and a supermarket bag full of metal swarf.

Steel was a bit of 2"dia. stuff cut from a Hay Bale lifting Tine that one of my local farming friends donated, somewhat of a high carbon content, look at it the wrong way and it work hardens tougher than the lathe tools.


----------



## Paul.J (18 Feb 2008)

Another 2 nice looking bowls Chas.  
I like the rims on all.
The colouring looks similar to the Horse Chestnut pieces i've been doing lately.
Looks like you will have to start a metalworking page with all that your doing :lol:


----------



## CHJ (21 Feb 2008)

__________
__________Another bit of wood out of the way, well it moved from the store box to the shelf anyway :lol: __________
___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 


____________________Elm_______________________(172mm)
__________
__________Finished with Shellac & WoodWax22


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Feb 2008)

You are definitley on a bowl roll Chas. Careful or you will have a certain little lady making comments about 'dust' again or dfo these all have a destination beyond the shelves. 

(Mind you if Diane got rid of some of those books think of how many more you could get up there :twisted: )

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (21 Feb 2008)

Very nice Chas  
I like the detail on the rim again.Great grain pattern too.
I nearly bought an Elm blank last week,but all the pieces he had looked a bit too plain,unlike the pieces you have been doing


----------



## CHJ (21 Feb 2008)

Yes I had not realised how variable Elm can be Paul, that was a piece been lying around for a couple of years, choosen at the time for the grain possibilities, much softer and darker than most I have turned.


----------



## CHJ (21 Feb 2008)

Bodrighy":379hlgj4 said:


> ......
> (Mind you if Diane got rid of some of those books think of how many more you could get up there :twisted: )
> 
> Pete



You do like to live dangerously at times Pete. :!:


----------



## CHJ (21 Feb 2008)

__________
__________OK, so everybody wants one. :roll: 
__________
__________
___________click on image for larger view_

_________ 


____________________Ash
__________Next task is to devise a set of mandrils for these, too much hassel turning a jam chuck each time, 
__________plus I lost a couple due to wood splitting with this bored through method of achieving anti spill of tooth picks.


----------



## Paul.J (21 Feb 2008)

Another nice piece Chas and another nice looking piece of wood.
I'm sseing it as a pinky brown colour.Is this the colour of it.


----------



## CHJ (21 Feb 2008)

Paul.J":167bgpq1 said:


> ......I'm seeing it as a pinky brown colour.Is this the colour of it.


That was somewhat redder Paul, adjusted it to near the other sample I have here, the piece itself is already with the new owner. The wood itself looks more faun and grey until the sealer is applied then it reddens up.


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2008)

__________
__________Managed another between creating yet more metal swarf over the weekend. 
__________
__________
_________ 

___________click on image for larger view_
______________Sweet Chestnut
__________First off the developing mandrel setup, getting the dimensions pegged so that size checking of parts is reducing.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Feb 2008)

Another nice one Chas  
Will we be seeing the mandrel been made


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2008)

Paul.J":mr68wg2j said:


> Will we be seeing the mandrel been made


----------



## CHJ (27 Feb 2008)

__________
__________The ever growing number and size of turning tools has resulted in an update in grinding jig design,
__________based on the original concept but looking now much the same as some commercial products
__________I have been able to tie the geometry down to just one variable for all the tools (head angle) **
__________the tool protrusion and stone to fixture distance is fixed for all my gouges.
__________The tool protrusion setting block can be seen on the right of the jig.
__________My tool tip angles range from 30deg. for detail fingernail gouge to 60deg. for base of bowl gouge.

___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 




**Edit: 2012 this jig has now been modified to operate exactly the same as the tormek head so that it can be used with and alongside a Tormek jig so that I have a jig set to each of my preferred gouge settings.


----------



## CHJ (27 Feb 2008)

__________
__________Made up the Auger to go with the hollow centre.
__________8MM drill brazed to a length of 5/16" mild steel rod.

___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___


----------



## PowerTool (27 Feb 2008)

Multi-talented man,Chas  ;what project is lined up for the auger ?

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (27 Feb 2008)

PowerTool":3c49jkep said:


> .........what project is lined up for the auger ?
> Andrew



Funny you should ask that Andrew, been so long getting round to making it and the hollow centre that the original request has gone away. (bedside lights)

No doubt someone close will find a suitable wood/project mix that entails it's use.


----------



## loz (28 Feb 2008)

CHJ":2h11bq35 said:


> PowerTool":2h11bq35 said:
> 
> 
> > .........what project is lined up for the auger ?
> ...



Would be ideal for me for boring into local birch for sap collection !


----------



## Paul.J (28 Feb 2008)

Excellent Chas  
Must be saving yourself a fortune doing all these metalwork projects.
The MK3 looks a big improvement.
I think i've got 2 more bedside lamps to make soon


----------



## CHJ (28 Feb 2008)

Paul.J":3ngavgi4 said:


> ....Must be saving yourself a fortune doing all these metalwork projects.
> The MK3 looks a big improvement.
> .........



Don't know about the 'saving fortune' bit Paul, but as the metal source is currently free to me it at least helps my conscience to justify the purchase of some more 'must haves' that I can't construct, and of course they don't fill the house with bits of round wood, at least for the few hours they take to construct anyway.


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2008)

__________
__________Another piece of natures offerings from the home cured pile.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 



__________________Cherry________________________________________________(200mm)


----------



## Paul.J (3 Mar 2008)

Isn't nature great  
Another nice bowl Chas.Nice piece of Cherry well finished by the looks of it.


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2008)

__________
__________Some more little pieces out from under the bench.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 



________________Laburnum_____________________(83mm)_____________________Yew (120mm)


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mar 2008)

Luv that Laburnum Chas 8)


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2008)

oldsoke":1p3dux5m said:


> Luv that Laburnum Chas 8)



Seem to remember you waxing lyrical about Laburnum on occasions before Graham :lol: hopefully there will be a few more bits recieving a once over with the gouge soon as I dug under the lathe bench today and decided it was about time it had a clear out, there could be all sorts of wierd and wonderful little bits coming to light, already reached saturation point on pencil holder pots in all the work areas today, just a case of dribbling items out of the shop without a certain someone noticing that they are congregating in the odd corner.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Mar 2008)

Two of me favourite woods their Chas,even though i've only turned a couple of Laburnam.Just love the colour of the Yew  

I've had some Yew cut up now for a time in storeage,and it as kept the colour when cut,but the pieces i've turned have all gone that deep orangey colour.
Is it the finish that's been put on that as caused it to go the Orangey colour :?:


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2008)

Paul.J":t501hgf5 said:


> Is it the finish that's been put on that as caused it to go the Orangey colour :?:



More likely exposure to UV light I think Paul. Although having said that the pieces I have just unearthed from under the bench have turned a bright, almost cerise red, on the exposed to air surfaces and they have been out of the direct light.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mar 2008)

CHJ":xgm4o67g said:


> ... without a certain someone noticing that they are congregating in the odd corner.



:wink: Sailing close to the wind again :lol:


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2008)

oldsoke":14fj7hg1 said:


> :wink: Sailing close to the wind again :lol:



Well we had sort of gone into a 'only making them for export' mode for a while whilst doing a few other odd jobs Graham, which seems to have met with a favorable wind, but as a certain someone is spending about 6 hrs a week at the local gym at the moment I thought perhaps I could sneak a few in. (I did empty and reload the washing machine during todays session after all O )


----------



## PowerTool (3 Mar 2008)

All nice,but the cherry bowl goes down as my favourite out of todays production - lovely shape,curve and finish,and the undercut rim finishes the look of it off beautifully  

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mar 2008)

Only a real man knows how to work a washing machine... and one with the nous to know it's max brownie points in the bank :lol: 

I've even started to do the washing up...











'cos I'm too mean to buy a machine :shock:


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Mar 2008)

I turned my first piece of laburnum the other day and it was a real pleasure. Perhaps if I take a walk around town with some

'These trees are lethal to small children Call if you want it cut down for free' leaflets I can get some more :?: 

The yew I got from you seems to be mainly red & white Paul. I'll put some up when IO've turned it.

Pete

P.S. My missus tells me to get out from under her feet and go to the shed. Trick is to keep helping and getting in the way until they are fed up with it.


----------



## CHJ (8 Mar 2008)

__________
__________Score one more towards dental hygiene.
__________
__________
___________click on image for larger view_

_________ 


____________________Elm


----------



## PowerTool (8 Mar 2008)

Another nice piece,Chas - the colour and figuring is fantastic  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (8 Mar 2008)

Yes the figuring on the Elm is quite spectacular Andrew, I have several odd shaped pieces recovered from the slab I was given that I keep mulling over for inspiration, very reluctant to turn even the smaller pieces into shavings, I think some of it will end up as contrast highlights.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Mar 2008)

Have to agree Chas that the Elm your using looks gorgeous,and i can see how reluctant you are to turn it away  
Another nice piece.Are you working to a pattern on these items :?:


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2008)

Paul.J":307do79p said:


> .....Are you working to a pattern on these items :?:



Yes Paul, as I have a fair quantity to do against an order I have set myself up with a standard approach and aiming dimensions, that's not to say they don't vary a few mm. but I keep the overall length and the internal components fairly close so that I know the clearances will be good and they fit on a mandrel for final external turning. The pieces at the back are wet turned cores at final drying stage.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Mar 2008)

*CHJ wrote*
The pieces at the back are wet turned cores at final drying stage. 
Are these meths dried Chas,or just dried naturally :?:


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2008)

Paul.J":12j04ayb said:


> ...Are these meths dried Chas,or just dried naturally :?:


Just naturally Paul, turned wet 1st wk in Feb. left in the shed for a couple of weeks then indoors near the boiler, checked moisture below meter reading level last Friday, now leaving finished pieces a few days to see if they move significantly before i prepare any others. (blanks had gone about 4mm out of round whilst drying)


----------



## CHJ (10 Mar 2008)

__________
__________A little more of the Oddball Ash first seen in February. finds its way here,
_________ "just in case I'm running short of wood" the delivery guy said. 

___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



_________ Glad it was not my car carrying it, 
_________ as a matter of interest the split piece with the axe leaning against it weighs 44.5 kilos.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Mar 2008)

*CHJ wrote*
as a matter of interest the split piece with the axe leaning against it weighs 44.5 kilos.
Is that just for half the log Chas :shock: 
Have you turned any of it yet Chas :?: 

That *Willow* i got a few weeks back as got new shoots sprouting out of it :shock:


----------



## PowerTool (10 Mar 2008)

Must be nice to have people deliver stuff like that for you - once more,the colour is quite amazing :shock: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (10 Mar 2008)

Paul.J":1iooxue2 said:


> Is that just for half the log


Just under 2/3 of the original piece.


Paul.J":1iooxue2 said:


> Have you turned any of it yet


No that will not be for some time Paul, have quite a bit of drier stuff from last year to use up first. Had enough trouble trying to man handle it into storage today without further preparation for turning.



Paul.J":1iooxue2 said:


> That *Willow* i got a few weeks back as got new shoots sprouting out of it


 If you lay some of it on the soil or lawn it will root in a couple of weeks, most poplars will do the same.



PowerTool":1iooxue2 said:


> Must be nice to have people deliver stuff like that for you - once more,the colour is quite amazing


There is an ulterior motive Andrew, they want more finished pieces, I am hoping the colour holds good and creosol aroma dies down when dried, I may prepare a piece that arrived in Feb. to see if it is worth the storage space and drying time.


----------



## CHJ (11 Mar 2008)

__________
__________Something a little more relaxing this morning. ___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



__________________ Yew _____________________330 mm


----------



## Paul.J (11 Mar 2008)

That looks very nice Chas.  
Nice piece of Yew  No splits anywhere in it,unlike all the Yew i've got that seems to have :roll: 
What was the finish applied :?:


----------



## CHJ (11 Mar 2008)

Paul.J":dp2br3il said:


> ....What was the finish applied :?:


Just sealed and Woodwax Paul, the yew was out of some wide planks I boughtway back in april/may 2006, guess they should be dry enough now not to split on me. :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (11 Mar 2008)

hello chas
could i just ask what you use to put your beautiful pens together, have you made a jig to do it(hopefully) and if you have, would you have a plan for it (again hopefully)
thanks
steve


----------



## CHJ (11 Mar 2008)

stevebuk":enwwzojo said:


> hello chas
> could i just ask what you use to put your beautiful pens together...



Hi Steve, sorry only just seen your post.
I saw that you were having problems in Reg's thread and responded, you can see how I assemble my pens towards the end of this simple How To


----------



## PowerTool (11 Mar 2008)

Like the yew platter - lovely,simple shape;really lets the beauty of the wood speak for itself  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (11 Mar 2008)

Thanks Andrew, (and everybody else that responds, just because I don't acknowledge don't think I don't appreciate).

Simple as it is the very dry Yew is quite difficult to finish I find, the slightest inattention when sanding through the grades and you are left with fine sanding scratch marks that only show up in certain light positions after you polish it.

I have another piece to tackle and need to experiment on preparation technique to see if I can get consistent results first time round.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Mar 2008)

*CHJ wrote*
the yew was out of some wide planks I bought way back in april/may 2006
If i'd have seen that Yew as well Chas i'd have bought it,very nice.
Was it a Yandles buy :?:


----------



## CHJ (23 Mar 2008)

__________
__________Well some 14days later than the previous posting these proved to be stable,
__________so spent a few hours between the weekend sports on the box finishing them off. _____click on images for larger view_

_________ 



_________ 5 x Beech + Cherry/Laburnum


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2008)

Very nice Chas  
I like the look of the Cherry and Laburnum one.


----------



## CHJ (26 Mar 2008)

__________
__________Throwing a little light on an oddment of Laburnum _____click on image for larger view_

_________ 



______________Laburnum (95mm)


----------



## TEP (26 Mar 2008)

Little bit more work and you would have had a nice apple there *Chas*. Nice shape.


----------



## Paul.J (26 Mar 2008)

I like the look of that piece Chas  
Lovely colour,grain,and nice shape.
Amazing what comes out the scrap bin,or off cut bin  

Did i see something on the tv recently about tea lighters not been made any more as they are causing too many fires :?


----------



## PowerTool (26 Mar 2008)

Lovely piece,has a very nice warmth to it (no,not just the tealight.. :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Mar 2008)

Nice to see that I'm not the only skinflint on here :lol: 

Lovely little piece there Chas. Something special about using oddments and making something beautiful out of it isn't there?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (26 Mar 2008)

Bodrighy":r5my2w83 said:


> ... Something special about using oddments and making something beautiful out of it isn't there?
> Pete



Yes *Pete*, does give a gentle sort of glow when it comes out of the shed, problem I have, apart from a large quantity of such pieces is what to use them for, if it is something that will just collect dust it is not very welcome around here, although this and several other bits of Laburnum have an outlet as long as they don't involve too many man hours, turning them into intricate boxes etc. is hard to justify on sale price achievable.


----------



## CHJ (27 Mar 2008)

__________
__________My attempt at making a single point Wheel Dressing Jig,
__________been in use for a while now and works fine,
__________only reservation being that it would be better approaching from above the wheel
__________so that grinding debris did not collect on the jig guides.

_________ 

_____click on image for larger view_


__________Main requirement is for the supporting platform to be rigid so that the 
__________inevitable differences in hand pressure whilst racking the cutter do not deflect it.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Mar 2008)

That looks another interesting jig Chas.
What have you used to dress the wheel,and have you used threaded bar where the knurled nuts are:?: 
Could you put a pieces of plastic either side of the dresser to stop the debris,or just have the dresser poking through an hole drilled in the plastic.


----------



## CHJ (27 Mar 2008)

Paul.J":sqtji38k said:


> What have you used to dress the wheel,


A single point Diamond Dresser as used on surface grinders to true the wheels.


Paul.J":sqtji38k said:


> ..have you used threaded bar where the knurled nuts are:?:


Yes 8mm studding running in an embedded 8mm tee nut








Paul.J":sqtji38k said:


> plastic...have the dresser poking through a hole



That's an idea to try Paul, debris is not a major problem but just niggling that the jig needs a good vac out after using to prevent slide rod binding.


----------



## CHJ (28 Mar 2008)

__________
__________Something with a little more input
__________ 

_____click on image for larger view_


__________Yew, Laburnum/Cocobolo (315mm


----------



## PowerTool (28 Mar 2008)

Very nice,like the contrast  - something else I keep meaning to try (not having an indexing ring on the K10 chuck yet keeps stopping me.. :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (28 Mar 2008)

That looks really nice Chas  
Another nice piece of Yew.
Do you drill and plug the holes before you turn the piece :?: 
All it needs now is a big hand and a little hand :lol:


----------



## CHJ (28 Mar 2008)

Paul.J":2v64cnlu said:


> Do you drill and plug the holes before you turn the piece :?:



Yes Paul, just have to judge the depth of the plugs so that they stay within the shaping and any drilling blemishes on the blank are cleared by the turning.



Paul.J":2v64cnlu said:


> All it needs now is a big hand and a little hand :lol:



Didn't have the Time to do that.


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2008)

__________
__________A bit of Beech rescued from Westonbirts graveyard a couple of years ago.
_________ 

 _____click on image for larger view_


______________Beech (267mm)


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Mar 2008)

Usual impeccable finish etc. What more can I say? Unusual colour for beech perhaps?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2008)

Bodrighy":3mchz0hs said:


> ...Unusual colour for beech perhaps?
> Pete



Yes I was surprised when I started turning it Pete, don't know if it is plain old English Beech because of the source, guess something has been going on in the log whilst it has been stashed under my bench. Not quite so orange in reality, the shellac finish and lighting warmed it up a bit.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Mar 2008)

Yes Chas i agree with Pete  
Lovely bit of Beech :shock:


----------



## PowerTool (29 Mar 2008)

Very nice - quite amazing colour and grain pattern for beech.
If that's been in stock for a couple of years,and we all know the rate you can make things,just _how much_ timber do you have..? :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2008)

PowerTool":1wugkuzq said:


> ....,just _how much_ timber do you have..? :lol:
> Andrew


Shall we say....Sufficient unto the moment. :lol:


----------



## CHJ (7 Apr 2008)

__________
__________Les Burn Um's.
__________
_________ 

 _____click on image for larger view_


_____________Laburnum (80mm)


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Apr 2008)

At first glance I thought that you had taken up making chocolates :lol: Keep this up and you are going to have to look out for miniature nightlights and use even smaller pieces of wood.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (7 Apr 2008)

Very nice looking pieces - is it just decoration on the top,or have they got some sort of liner in that the tea-lights are sat in ?

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (7 Apr 2008)

PowerTool":21o2wnqy said:


> Very nice looking pieces - is it just decoration on the top,or have they got some sort of liner in that the tea-lights are sat in ?
> 
> Andrew



Yes they have glass liners in Andrew, they reflect the light a little around the edge and add to the effect..


----------



## Paul.J (7 Apr 2008)

Nice little set Chas  
Are they all from one piece of Les or all off cuts.


----------



## CHJ (7 Apr 2008)

Paul.J":35t6ppdo said:


> Are they all from one piece of Les or all off cuts.



Made from 3 of 100mm dia X 100mm long mini logs Paul, (from same branch) been drying under the lathe bench for a couple of years. (having a clear out to see what is under there :lol: )


----------



## CHJ (9 Apr 2008)

_________
_________Not really any use should I be tempted to follow in *oldsokes* footsteps but they made an interesting project today.
_________
_________ 

 _____click on image for larger view_


_________Chestnut Handles, 660mm total length, 3/16" SQ HSS tool bits.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Apr 2008)

Nice job Chas (on the tools :wink: )

any reason why you didn't use round stock?


----------



## Paul.J (9 Apr 2008)

Very nice Chas  
I like the handles.
I take it that they are for deep hollowing :?:


----------



## CHJ (9 Apr 2008)

oldsoke":ue12y893 said:


> .......any reason why you didn't use round stock?



Just my engineering curiosity showing *Graham*, want to try them as square stock to see how they perform held flat on the rest , may even provide a captive rest to hold them in that plane, (shades of metal work principles) If they don't perform then I can always turn them into round stock.

*Paul*, yes for hollowing, need to find a project to use them on now.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Apr 2008)

*CHJ wrote*
need to find a project to use them on now.
I'm sure that won't prove to difficult Chas :lol:


----------



## duncanh (10 Apr 2008)

I made a couple of similar tools but out of round stock. I didn't bother with the wooden handle though so I can fit them in to my Munro tool handle which is longer than your wooden ones appear. This way I have more leverage when turning with more overhang.
The other advantage is that you can vary the angle at which the tool cuts and can roll into cuts to find the best angle.

Duncan


----------



## CHJ (10 Apr 2008)

__________
__________More Westonbirt wood from under the bench.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



______________Yew (153mm)_______________Coloured Beech (198mm)


----------



## TEP (10 Apr 2008)

Hi *Chas*, couple of 'bonny' bowls there. Like the little bits of detail, like the groove on the Yew, and especially the hollowing on the rim of the Beech. Sets them off just right.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Apr 2008)

Luv the Beech bowl... simply good :!:


----------



## CHJ (10 Apr 2008)

Hi *Tam*, doesn't show much on the Yew pic. but that is a shallow cove at the bottom of the groove with a vee notch each side to highlight.

(stopped the hollowing at 3mm wall on the groove)

Both pieces hollowed out with the tools above just to get a feel for how they perform.

Not a perfect finish by any means but good enough that a kiss with the gouge or shear scrape was all that was needed.

The rim on the Beech developed as a means of trying to retain as much figuring as possible.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Apr 2008)

Two very nice looking pieces Chas  
What is the finish you've used :?: 
Glad to see the new tools worked.


----------



## CHJ (10 Apr 2008)

oldsoke":3jzv1j5r said:


> .... simply good :!:



Yes *Graham*, it was rather a shallow bark on piece and I took it down just far enough to get rid of the bark, had thought when starting to put a bead or other trim around the outer top but the classic curve that developed looked too good on the lathe to interfere with.

*Paul,* just cut back sealer and WoodWax22.


----------



## PowerTool (10 Apr 2008)

Both very nice,but the shape of the beech one combined with the rim just draws your eyes into it  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (23 Apr 2008)

__________
__________A recent project delivered down south.___________click on image for larger view_

_________ 


________________Rosewood

__________Some things call *Stanley D (USA)* whatever they are.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Apr 2008)

Look excellent,Chas (the handles,not the chisels :wink: )
Great matching set  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (23 Apr 2008)

That was a nice little project to do Chas


----------



## DaveL (23 Apr 2008)

CHJ":1piota97 said:


> Some things call *Stanley D (USA)* whatever they are.


If they are in your way I will sent a jiffy bag and some stamps, you could post them off to me for safe keeping. :roll: :wink: 

Nice handles Chas. \/


----------



## Jenx (23 Apr 2008)

Chas, - I just love that coloured beech bowl up there.... lovely piece. 8) 
And what a terrific job on those chisel-handles.... forgive me if its a daft question, did you do them 'individually' or use a copy-attachement ?
They look to be a superb job... I tried to make two egg-cups the same, and to be honest, even the chicken would have laughed.
Great work, and as ever - an inspiration !


----------



## CHJ (23 Apr 2008)

DaveL":2gh4rix5 said:


> If they are in your way I will sent a jiffy bag and some stamps, you could post them off to me for safe keeping. :roll: :wink:



Sorry *Dave* I delivered them to the owner on Tuesday :lol: 



Jenx":2gh4rix5 said:


> .... did you do them 'individually' or use a copy-attachement ?
> ....



Done individually *Alun*, actually an interesting exercise as there were three different socket sizes with a need to blend for an apparent match in shape.


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2008)

__________
__________Finally found time to bring this in from the shed.
__________Finished in Chestnut Finishing Oil.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



___________________Elm________________________(320mm)


----------



## Paul.J (28 Apr 2008)

Another lovely looking piece of Elm Chas.Great colour  
Did you manage to use your bowl saver with this piece,was it deep enough :?:


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2008)

Paul.J":3haui0pg said:


> Another lovely looking piece of Elm Chas.Great colour
> Did you manage to use your bowl saver with this piece,was it deep enough :?:



No and yes Paul, No I could not use it as the wood was too tough for me to manage, had I continued beyond the first inch every indication was that something was going to break so I chickened out and yes it would have been deep enough for a shallow dish or platter.


----------



## TEP (28 Apr 2008)

Great job on those handles *Chas*, some really tidy work in copying. Like the bowl to, just wish I could get my hands on some Elm, it's like rocking horse droppings where I am. :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (28 Apr 2008)

Can only agree with what's already been said - lovely looking piece  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (7 May 2008)

__________
__________Just for Tam. :twisted: 
__________
__________Finished in Chestnut Finishing Oil.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



________________Elm (180mm)__________________Elm (268mm)


----------



## Anonymous (7 May 2008)

n'ther two Bernard Mathews *Chas* 



....(no. I don't mean Turkeys  )


----------



## Paul.J (7 May 2008)

Excellent Chas  
I bet you cringe when you see all the shavings on the floor


----------



## TEP (7 May 2008)

Thanks *Chas*, go on rub it in. :evil:


----------



## PowerTool (7 May 2008)

Yep,both fantastic looking pieces,with a lovely warmth to them  

Andrew


----------



## duncanh (8 May 2008)

Very nice Chas. It looks as though the bowl (which is my favourite of the 2) has some lovely grain inside


----------



## Jenx (8 May 2008)

Wow, Chas ... I love the one with the lid there,.... I think its the 'coming to the sharp angle' at the centre which does it for me... almost like the classic 'flying saucer / UFO' shape... I think its a stunner !
Its got that " oooh let me pick that up " look to it , - that 'Wow thats unusual and pleasing to the eye' factor.
Its Great ! 8)


----------



## CHJ (8 May 2008)

Thanks for the comments folks, the pleasure of working this Elm is all down to the generosity of a forum member, one thing that has surprised me is that this very dry (in dry storage for 20+yrs) timber moves so much on cutting, inside/outside shaping has to be completed in one session, even then there is no going back over previously worked areas.
It continues to move several mm's during the couple of days taken to oil it.


----------



## boysie39 (9 May 2008)

Thanks Chas, for an insight into what can be done,I have 3 planks of Elm which I believe have been drying for the past 12 yrs. They are 6'x22"x3" Ishould be able to get something out of them I hope. This is a problem for me I have some lovely spalted Beech 36"x10"x6" and am half afraib to work on them but I'll try small for a start and see how it goes. I also have a piece of Bog Oak 5'x12"x6" bone dry which calls out for you or some of the lads on the forum to work on. So plenty of materials but a little lacking in nerve. Love your work Regards Boysie.


----------



## Bodrighy (9 May 2008)

Boysie:

You can get 3 6" blanks + 2 4" blank from the elm. The thickness on the other 2 could be used for almost anything.

Did you really mean that you have a piece of bog oak 5' long or is it a typo? I've never tried turning it but I understand it's really hard wood.

Pete


----------



## boysie39 (10 May 2008)

Pete, The bog oak is the real thing I dont know how long its out of the ground, but the bloke that gave it to me said its been in his shed for over 20 yrs . It looks as if the outside is just crumbling away until you try to break a piece off it wont move. It weights over a 1cwt. I've never seen bog oak before but one end has a split with a gap of about 2" and about 6" long so I'm going to saw it off square which will give me two pieces about 3" dia. when turned Then I'll probley turn into a quivering mess wondering what to do. Will keep you posted. Regards Boysie.


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2008)

*Boysie,* as the Oak is shall we say 'well seasoned' I would in the first instance just take things easy and go for simple form such as a Tea Light holder with the small pieces.

If you drill out the bulk of the hole and develope a shape that gives a gentle curve or cuts diagonally across the grain forming a cone you should get a good feel for how it handles without having a prolonged fight, the knowledge gained will give you a far better understanding of how to tackle bigger pieces.


----------



## CHJ (14 May 2008)

__________
__________Not exactly sylph like proportions but had to leave something to support the holes.
__________ Finished in Chestnut Melamine___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 


_________ 

___ 




_________________Elm___________________(275mm)


----------



## Paul.J (14 May 2008)

Chas i thought i was looking at *Year 2* for a second then :lol: :lol: 
Very nice.
Looks to me as though you have just pulled it out the ground with the bottom half rotted away.
Great piece of Elm again,love the colour


----------



## Bodrighy (14 May 2008)

I don't suppose I need to say what I think of it do I? I do wonder what a certain little lady thought when you tok it in the houde. At least the dust would fall out of the bottom :lol: 

Really lovely piece of wood and well used 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (15 May 2008)

Bodrighy":1bezjxk6 said:


> .......I do wonder what a certain little lady thought when you took it in the house. At least the dust would fall out of the bottom .....



:lol: :lol: 

*Pete*, it has been certified as tolerable because it can perform a useful function as well as the occasional centre piece duty, the comments when viewed on the lathe part processed and still in a somewhat more chunky form did indicate that despite the beauty of the wood it was not meeting the grade though.


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2008)

__________
__________Don't know how it will dry, seems to have natural radial cracks in its structure.
__________Have added it to the*Tree Bark* list for reference.___________click on images for larger view_


_________ 
_________

___

___


_____________Ivy 125-140mm dia.


----------



## Bodrighy (16 May 2008)

I tried some of this a few months ago. The bit I had was a bit thinner than yours and I shoukld have probably left it to dry for longer as it was very fibrous and wouldn't really turn at all. Bits flew off it like straw and in the end I gave up. I did wonder what it would be like when really dry as mine had all sorts of marks in the wood.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2008)

Yes gives that impression *Pete,* Having seen how hard Ivy cut and left on the tree goes over time I think it may be best just to store and forget it for a while, very sappy at the moment.


----------



## hairytoes (16 May 2008)

That Burr piece is absolutely stunning!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2008)

__________
__________Just as an experiment I have turned up a small piece of the Green Ivy 
__________to check on 'turnability' and see how well it dries.
__________Quite frankly I am expecting it to split significantly as the sap level was almost at 'tap full on level'.
__________It turned very well as may be seen by the tooled finish and shavings.
__________Just like a piece of butter straight out of the fridge, 


___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



_______________Green (wet) Ivy__________________(100mm)


----------



## Paul.J (16 May 2008)

That'll be interesting to see what happens Chas.
You should have turned one thin to see how that would go.
Did those cracks disapear :?: 
Must have been an old Ivy :shock:


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2008)

Paul.J":1cvcfc1j said:


> ....You should have turned one thin to see how that would go.:



On the 'to do' list *Paul *with another offcut.



Paul.J":1cvcfc1j said:


> ....Did those cracks disapear :?: .....



The 'cracks' if that is what they are (radial white lines) are still there and appear to be running the length of the logs (3ft's the longest)


----------



## PowerTool (16 May 2008)

Yep,it's one helluva piece of ivy :lol: - like the shape of the bowl,though;hope it stays together.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2008)

PowerTool":jehj97fw said:


> Yep,it's one helluva piece of ivy :lol: .....



There's another 20 ft or so of it still in the tree, needs a climbing harness to get at it though, might be worth the effort in a couple of years time if it does not come down in a storm. 
Farming friend is re-fencing his boundaries and having a good sort out of all the adjacent stands of trees and small copse's, the odd hazel and silver birch burr has also arrived on the doorstep of late.


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2008)

__________
__________Managed a couple of hours between the Gym and Gardening tasks.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



_______________Elm ( 163mm)___________________Elm (145mm)


----------



## Slim (19 May 2008)

CHJ":1em5jznm said:


>



I love this one Chas. It is one of the best bowls I have seen. Very pleasing shape. Well done! =D>


----------



## PowerTool (19 May 2008)

Your selection of burr elm must have been pretty large as well.. :wink: 

Both nice pieces (as always) but the second one edges in as favourite - the shape is slightly different,and the shallow sweeping look shows off the beauty of the timber itself better  

Gym ? - what sort of turning do they do there..? :lol: 


Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (19 May 2008)

You must have been overwh*elm*ed when you were given all this lovely looking wood :lol: 
Another 2 nice pieces.Are these the cores from any of the other larger pieces :?:


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2008)

PowerTool":1l9dm2rc said:


> .....
> Gym ? - what sort of turning do they do there..?
> Andrew



Hopefully me into a fitter individual. :lol: 



Paul.J":1l9dm2rc said:


> ..Are these the cores from any of the other larger pieces :?:



The shallow (145mm) one was salvaged Paul, will try for bigger pieces next time but was not sure that the burr piece would stand the forces involved.


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2008)

Slim":1lp1psh2 said:


> I love this one ....... Very pleasing shape.



Quite pleased with it myself, as that piece had little or no burr element I was able to turn it much thinner and get a good undercut to the rim.

Both pieces were turned as 'trials' using the square shanked 'oland' tools, which incidently perform well, material removal is rapid but involves little finesse as there is no bevel contact as such to support the cutting edge, requiring the use of a shear scraper to clean up any torn fibres.
I have made a 'Gate' for the tool rest to keep the tools, in particular the angled one, from twisting in use so reducing the hand power needed to control it. (forgot pic. will post tomorrow)


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2008)

__________
__________The Oland tool support Gate, free to rotate on the rest with rotating vertical rollers.
__________Provides support against twisting & a fulcrum point. ___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 




____________The Control Gate___________Controlling twist on angled tool____Straight tool with lathe in reverse.


----------



## Jenx (20 May 2008)

Nice, clever bit of engineering in that Chas...
a real 'How can I make my life easier' solution... 
Like that... a lot ! 8) :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (20 May 2008)

Some more nice metalwork there Chas.
Was this in mind when you made the tools :?: 
Never tried cutting in reverse.What's the advantage of doing so :?: 
Who or what is Oland :?


----------



## CHJ (21 May 2008)

Paul.J":1lw89a4r said:


> .....Was this in mind when you made the tools :?:


Yes Paul, I can never rationalize the need to use body strength to hold something when a simple support will do the same.


Paul.J":1lw89a4r said:


> .....
> Never tried cutting in reverse.What's the advantage of doing so :?:


You can see what you are doing on hollow forms without having to lean over the machine or tool.

WARNING: It is essential for safety reasons that if considering using a chuck in reverse it is locked to the spindle with a set screw. If a none secured chuck breaks from its friction hold it will take less than a second to leave the spindle.




Paul.J":1lw89a4r said:


> .....Who or what is Oland :?



Paul, it is a simple tool devised by the late Knud Oland.

See this link which shows the making of a round stock version, the advantage of round stock is that it may be easier to use the tool in shear cut mode, in practice I find that the square section tools used without the 'Gate' can be manipulated just as easily because the loads are not great in shear mode.


----------



## Paul.J (21 May 2008)

Thanks for the link Chas.Still beyond my very limited metalwork skills i'm afraid :roll: 
And thanks for the warning/reminder.I'd completely forgot about the locking screw :roll:


----------



## CHJ (22 May 2008)

__________
__________One in the style of *Pete*.
__________From Ash burr over a cut/rotten branch.___________click on images for larger view_


_________ 
_________ 

___ 

___ 



___________________Ash_____________________175-210mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (22 May 2008)

Unusual piece Chas seeing so much chunky bark left on.
Do you have to do anything to the bark to make it stay on.
I think you are slowly been converted to Petes style


----------



## Bodrighy (22 May 2008)

OK that#s it. Now I am going to have to make some bowls etc without bark holes etc. :lol: Seriously that is a nice piece. 

As Paul said did you treat the bark or strike lucky wirth it. Usually I find that unless it's wet wood the bark tends to flake. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (22 May 2008)

*Paul,Pete,* the bark is as supplied. The piece of Ash was delivered last night having been rescued from a 3 year old wood pile (dry stored), no sign of it moving during turning so I don't think it is going to let go any time soon.

Sent it on it's way back to owner of the woodpile this afternoon.


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2008)

__________
__________Just clearing some of the home dried stuff from the bench.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



___________Spalted Beech (205mm)___________Spalted Birch(137mm)

_________ 

___ 



_______________Birch (130mm)___________Local Hedgerow Elm (140mm)


----------



## PowerTool (5 Jun 2008)

All nice stuff,love the colour/pattern of the spalted beech  

Is the inside of the birch natural colouring? Seems a lot darker than the outside (nice contrast)

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2008)

PowerTool":3n7ya68p said:


> .....Is the inside of the birch natural colouring? Seems a lot darker than the outside (nice contrast)



Stained Andrew, to be honest it was destined for the firewood sack as the inner figuring looked too bland and un inspiring, so I experimented with staining my fingers and decided the result might be to someones taste, it certainly shows up the grain (and any surface scratches you didn't know you had left :roll: )


----------



## Paul.J (5 Jun 2008)

Some nice shaped pieces there Chas  
I think i like the stained Birch piece :? 
What's *local hedgerow Elm*


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2008)

Paul.J":h7wbl6f4 said:


> ...
> What's *local hedgerow Elm*



The farming neighbor across the road has been re-fencing all his land and clearing the access drives, I have the first pick of any of the trees etc. that are destined for the firewood pile as payment for work done*. 
A couple of 10"+ diameter Elms that had succumbed to DED & several other smaller 6" saplings not yet affected were too good not to be given a lift in the boot of the car.

* been making Frost and Vandal resistent lockable housings for field water standpipes.


----------



## CHJ (6 Jun 2008)

__________
__________Just basics again I'm afraid.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 




______________Beech( 187mm)_________________Beech (115mm)_________________Yew (147mm)

__________Sealer and friction polish on all three.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Jun 2008)

Some more nice pieces Chas and nice looking timber.
Still have the Yew as me fave though


----------



## PowerTool (6 Jun 2008)

CHJ":2pqj9s3j said:


> Just basics again



..but still all nice,useable pieces - I've always had a very strong affinity for functional items,rather than arty ones,so personally speaking,keep them coming  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (7 Jun 2008)

__________
__________The green Ivy rough turned 16/05/08.___________click on image for larger view_

_________ 



_______________Ivy ( 106mm)

__________Hardly any movement 2mm max. Beautiful to turn takes and holds detail well.
__________White radial rays from core that looked like potential splits are still sound.
__________Very light weight. Pure white before finish application.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Jun 2008)

I like the style and the 'wood' :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jun 2008)

*CHJ wrote*


> Hardly any movement


That as suprised me Chas :shock: 
I'd have thought that Ivy would have split/cracked badly.
Just goes to show it's worth trying it out  
Nice little piece too.


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2008)

You seem to have a better class of Ivy up your way Chas.Mine turned like straw and was a waste of time. 

Very much like holly to look at isn't it. Would make a good contrasting wood with a darker one.

No point in commenting on design and quality, usual excellence  

Pete


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2008)

Bodrighy":3djzskvd said:


> ....Very much like holly to look at isn't it. Would make a good contrasting wood with a darker one.
> ....



Yes it does look like white Holly or Hazel, just taken another look at it and it is actually whiter than the picture shows, I am seriously thinking of preparing some as small spindles for pens, knobs, miniatures etc. Turns a lot softer than Hazel or Holly but still firm.

Spent most of the morning and just returning for a couple more hours this afternoon on weed suppression duties up the farm, one of the main obstacles besides the head high nettles that infested the dung/slurry heaps is the amount of timber that has been dumped by the trailer load in an old quarry during the last few years, can't wait for my neighbor to try out his new chainsaw :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2008)

Timber dumped   Heretics abound everywhere nowadays don't they. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2008)

Bodrighy":117fmvp4 said:


> Timber dumped ...


 Firewood awaiting a Toit Pete, :roll: looks like it might happen if I can get a new door made for his shed/wood store and get that organised with some form of binning, should be room for about 6 cu mtr at least of woodburner billets up the one end for starters.


----------



## CHJ (23 Jun 2008)

__________
__________A little more Sycamore.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



______________Sycamore______________(153-110mm)


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jun 2008)

Very nice Chas  
Are these off cuts or cored pieces :?: 
How did you finish the bases off :?:


----------



## CHJ (23 Jun 2008)

Paul.J":1pq89nh6 said:


> .....Are these off cuts or cored pieces


*Yes* :lol: 
_Your guess is as good as mine they were roughed green some time last year._


Paul.J":1pq89nh6 said:


> .....How did you finish the bases off


Cole Jaws.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jun 2008)

How you getting on with the corer Chas.Have you had much success with it lately :?:


----------



## CHJ (23 Jun 2008)

Paul.J":2qbzvap1 said:


> How you getting on with the corer Chas.Have you had much success with it lately :?:


Not used the corer recently Paul, been too busy making doors etc. most turning output has had to be limited to orders with no time to spend experimenting.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Jun 2008)

Busy is still good,Chas - lovely colouring for sycamore  

Andrew


----------



## Dean (23 Jun 2008)

Nice work Chas especially the one on the right, the colour of the wood is beautiful  
Is the colour natural?


----------



## CHJ (24 Jun 2008)

Dean":2eyrzhxr said:


> ...Is the colour natural?


Yes Dean, sycamore colours readily naturally, usually to dirty unattractive grey if care is not taken drying it. This particular tree had some damage and fungal growth which caused the brown staining.
Rapid (10-15 days) initial drying managed to retain the brown without the grey developing.


----------



## CHJ (28 Jun 2008)

__________
__________A little shed time.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 



_______________Laburnum & Ash___________Laburnum, Cherry & Hazel


----------



## mrs. sliver (28 Jun 2008)

Which wood is the really dark bowl at the back Chas? love the colour! I don't remember turning anything 'uk' that dark, so is that Laburnum? or the hazel :?:


----------



## CHJ (28 Jun 2008)

Laburnum Mrs.S. the Hazel is the pale one in front of it.


----------



## mrs. sliver (28 Jun 2008)

Cheers Chas, not tried either so wasn't sure, will be on the lookout for some.


----------



## Paul.J (28 Jun 2008)

Those all look lovely Chas  
That Laburnum piece does look unusually dark,doesn't it :? 
What finish have you used :?:


----------



## boysie39 (28 Jun 2008)

Chas, when you turn the candle holders do you make the recess a tight fit or with a little slack. They look lovely I try to make some that take little glass inserts and I always allow a little slack in case the glass gets too hot am I doing the right thing. Regards Boysie


----------



## mrs. sliver (28 Jun 2008)

I also leave a little slack in them, not just for heat and shrinkage and possible need replacing if the get chipped, but because they can be taken out to clean if they get splashed with wax.


----------



## PowerTool (28 Jun 2008)

All very nice pieces;for some reason,find the curved shape of the middle tea-light holder particularly appealing  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (29 Jun 2008)

Paul.J":31dbziil said:


> ..
> That Laburnum piece does look unusually dark,doesn't it :?
> What finish have you used :?:


It is a crotch piece with lots of branch endgrain Paul, sealer and Woodwax22.



boysie39":31dbziil said:


> ... do you make the recess a tight fit...


No, I use glass inserts and leave them an easy (tapered hole) fit in case the wood moves.



PowerTool":31dbziil said:


> ...for some reason,find the curved shape of the middle tea-light holder particularly appealing ..


D**m, have to make some more similar now, you just earned me a "told you so"


----------



## chippypah (29 Jun 2008)

Great work Chas,
They are lovely pieces and should go very quickly.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## CHJ (4 Jul 2008)

__________
__________A little light work.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 




_____________Elm Burr ( 100mm)________________Ash (93mm)_________________Cherry (102mm)


----------



## Hans (4 Jul 2008)

Good work Chas, I like them all.

Hans


----------



## PowerTool (4 Jul 2008)

Same here - all have lovely grain and colour.  
Where do you get the glass inserts from?

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jul 2008)

Very nice again Chas  
I wasn't much of a fan of tea lighters'but i might give em a go one day :roll:


----------



## CHJ (4 Jul 2008)

PowerTool":29apmh6j said:


> Where do you get the glass inserts from?



Shhh not to loud, IKEA Glimma in packs of 12, about 12p each I think.

They are a little larger than some I have bought in Germany but they don't look too bad in use.

For some reason they are marked as " 2cm (1") " which is a bit out, even more so as they are in actual fact 49mm dia X 24mm deep (ext.)


----------



## mrs. sliver (4 Jul 2008)

Nice them are Chas. The sort of thing I'd have in my house. Chunky, simple and natural ... like me! :lol:


----------



## CHJ (8 Jul 2008)

__________
__________A few more bits and pieces.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 




_____________Beech (185mm)_________________Elm (131mm)__________________Cherry (190mm)

_________ 

___ 

___ 




_____________Cherry (140mm)________________Cherry (132mm)____________________Bases

_________ 

___ 



_________________Bases______________________Elm Burr


----------



## TEP (8 Jul 2008)

See your doin' some bowls for a change *Chas*, and some nice looking ones too. 

I think we're going to have to try to educate you into the gentle art of spindle turning one of these days. :lol: ](*,)


----------



## CHJ (8 Jul 2008)

TEP":1bpxk75t said:


> ....
> I think we're going to have to try to educate you into the gentle art of spindle turning one of these days. ....



I can _Handle_ that *Tam*.


----------



## PowerTool (9 Jul 2008)

Excellent selection of work,Chas ; don't know why,but the conical shapes are very visually appealing (i.e. the beech,elm,and particularly,the last cherry piece  )

Andrew (who's had no workshop time at all recently  )


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jul 2008)

All nice pieces again Chas  
The pen looks nice with the silver colour fittings.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jul 2008)

__________
__________Another piece less in the blank store.___________click on image for larger view_

_________ 



________________Elm (177mm)


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jul 2008)

Very nice Chas  
Lovely colour of that Elm.


----------



## CHJ (26 Jul 2008)

__________
__________Bits and Pieces.___________click on images for larger view_

_________ 

___ 

___ 




____________Cherry bangle (80mm)__________Coloured Beech (195mm)____________Elm (106mm)

_________
_________ 

_________ 



_________Yew & Zebrano (130mm)_________Cherry & Yew earings.


----------



## TEP (26 Jul 2008)

Nice to see a change of idea *Chas*, yet see you still managed to squeeze in a couple of bowls. :wink: 

I think Zebrano is the wrong wood for finials, the figuring is so big you can't see it in the small sections. Yet I like the design, keep up the good work.


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Jul 2008)

As Tam said, nice to see something different.

Where did you get the caps for the earings from? I can get the pins and the rest of the findings but haven't been able to locate the caps yet?

Have a go at making some out of plywood. If you cut it at different angles you get some really nice effects. I'll take some pictures next time I do some. My daughters have nicked all mine as soon as I've turned them, :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (26 Jul 2008)

Bodrighy":2f9ugohx said:


> ......Where did you get the caps for the earings from? I can get the pins and the rest of the findings but haven't been able to locate the caps yet?..



Sorry Pete, honestly don't know source, daughter passed them on to me from some shop in Leicester, will ask if it was a known chain or independent.

Went looking for smaller versions myself, but could not find any.

The packs did not have brand name on them so difficult to search for them or stockists.


----------



## PowerTool (26 Jul 2008)

All very nice - love the ear-ring stand and ear-rings  
Love the shape and colour of the beech bowl as well ; must have been nice to have some time in the workshop - mine hit 29 C today :shock: ,far too hot for me  

Andrew (looking forward to a good thunderstorm..)


----------



## jpt (26 Jul 2008)

I got one lot from here http://www.jewel-toolcraft.co.uk/Bell-Caps_B2WKL.aspx they [do both gold and silver.

I have also seen them in John Lewis and Colemans stationers craft section.

john


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Jul 2008)

Thanks John, I've been looking high & low but obviously not high or low enough.

Pete


----------



## jpt (26 Jul 2008)

Another place to try is craft supplies they do a couple of different ones and there cheaper.

http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/cgi-bin ... ,,Giftware

john


----------



## CHJ (27 Jul 2008)

Pete, next time you are looking/searching try Bead Caps.

Still not found my ideal pattern for what I need without spending a fortune but getting closer.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Jul 2008)

Craft supplies seem more expensive, type findings in Google and there are loads of things a lot cheaper. The caps are cheaper at the one that Chas suggested. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (28 Jul 2008)

Found these very small bead cups which might well do to trim off the ends under a ring pin.


----------



## CHJ (28 Jul 2008)

Pete,

The Bead Store
11B Fore Street, Mevagissey, Cornwall
Everyday -- 9:30am to 9:00pm
Phone -- 01726 844999

8 Gammon Walk, Barnstaple, Devon
Monday to Saturday -- 9:30am to 5:00pm
Sunday -- Closed
Phone -- 01271 371181


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Jul 2008)

CHJ":2omqi8g6 said:


> Pete,
> 
> The Bead Store
> 11B Fore Street, Mevagissey, Cornwall
> ...


 :lol: 

Useful, thanks

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (31 Jul 2008)

Very very nice pieces of jewellery Chas  though all the pieces are nice.


----------

